# Dayton Classic 18?



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with these? Im looking for a HT sub to run on my 300w Bash amp. Just something that will have clean sound and be loud. Partsexpress has them for $115 shipped. I owned a Dayton DVC 15 and it rocked. Never used it in my HT setup, but in my car it sounded great and was really loud.

Should the Classic 18 compare or surpass the DVC 15? I was thinking of using it in a big ported box tuned very low. Would it perform well in a box like this in a HT setting? 

Dayton DCS450-4 18" Classic Subwoofer 4 Ohm | Parts-Express.com


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Get the classic 15 and put it in the Tuba HT


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Wont really fit where I need it.

I have about 36" wide, 24" deep, and a ton of height.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

galacticmonkey said:


> Anyone have any experience with these? Im looking for a HT sub to run on my 300w Bash amp. Just something that will have clean sound and be loud. Partsexpress has them for $115 shipped. I owned a Dayton DVC 15 and it rocked. Never used it in my HT setup, but in my car it sounded great and was really loud.
> 
> Should the Classic 18 compare or surpass the DVC 15? I was thinking of using it in a big ported box tuned very low. Would it perform well in a box like this in a HT setting?
> 
> Dayton DCS450-4 18" Classic Subwoofer 4 Ohm | Parts-Express.com


I am actually ordering the same sub from PE to run on the same amp that I already own from a past project.

For Home Theater, this thing should be incredible.

Rock'n'Roll and/or musical playback, I am not expecting anything spectacular.

That's the nice thing about Home Theater - Most that are known to reproduce the best Movie Audio Tracks usually sound like CRAP for regular Audio....


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Went with the Dayton HF 15. Box is 7 cubes with an 8" port. Tuned like 25hz. Sounds pretty good in here. Really loud.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

galacticmonkey said:


> Wont really fit where I need it.
> 
> I have about 36" wide, 24" deep, and a ton of height.


DECWARE's House Wrecker - High Output Subwoofer

and almost any 15

do it 


edit : 24 hours late ......


----------

